# Cramping 2 dpo? Or imagining things.



## LeighB (Jan 17, 2008)

Ok, first off, forgive me. I'm a true idiot when it comes to fertility. It's a wonder I was able to have a baby!
I've had 2 periods since having DD. The last one was on the 6th. I looked at an ovulation calendar online, but like I said, not too smart when it comes to this stuff. I *think* I'm 2 days past ovulation, according to the calendars. I've been having cramping all day. Dh and I had an oops on the 20th. Would this be way to early for me to be able to tell if I was pregnant, or am I being ridiculous?


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Aug 24, 2005)

i had cramping that early with both of my kids. i also have had 3 m/c and did not have cramping that early. hth!


----------



## LeighB (Jan 17, 2008)

That helps, thanks. I'm seriously trying to get this off my mind because I know I'll start giving myself symptoms that aren't there. Can't wait to take a test.







:


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Aug 24, 2005)

keep us updated!







if you o'ed on the 24th, you could test as early as 9 dpo, but if it's neg, i would test every other day after that. some women just don't get a + test until their period is actually "late".

do you know about $ store tests? they are great and only a $1, so you could test even every day and not break the bank.


----------



## LeighB (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks! I do know about the $ store tests. Thankfully!


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Aug 24, 2005)

oh good!


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Aug 24, 2005)

have you tested yet?


----------



## LeighB (Jan 17, 2008)

I tested this morning- negative. I'm pretty sure I'm not.







We weren't trying, but I was really hoping we would be.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Aug 24, 2005)

i'm sorry mama! i've btdt more than a few times myself.

here's a little bit of







for you!







:


----------

